# Multiple users on multiple workstations with one computer?



## kodex (Mar 14, 2009)

A while ago, someone posted on a different forum about how they had a setup where one computer could be used by multiple people with separate monitors, keyboards, mice, etc. A program allowed each person to have a fully-functional workstation, with each person able to open, close, and run their own programs. As it now stands, this program could really come in handy for me. Does anyone know any programs that do this?


----------



## Ptep (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you might be confusing yourself with something called Terminal Services, although this requires a Windows Server operating system, and more than one computer - it does allow for multiple users 'desktops' to be stored on the main machine.
As far as connecting more than one monitor, keyboard/mouse etc im not sure its possible, certainly not on windows xp or vista as they allow for no more than one user to be logged in at the same time (ignoring fast user switching, thats still not truly simultaneous like it would be on terminal services).


----------



## Akumos (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe thin clients?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Betwin, and they finally support Vista 64bit. Basically you add a monitor+keyboard/mouse and you have a separate workstation. They support up to 4 additional stations or something.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 16, 2009)

Uh-HUH, for linux and variations:http://www2.userful.com/products/downloads/free-2-user

http://www2.userful.com/free-trial

http://www2.userful.com/products/userful-multiplier


P.S. VMware:http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/237498-44-users-computer-tutorial-simplified


----------



## Disparia (Mar 16, 2009)

Might have been me?

I was using software from Thinsoft to have multiple users on a PC.

Edit: Not quick enough


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks to Dan and Jizzler for the links to thinsoft. Interesting. However, what platform do the clients run on? I looked (quickly) at the website and that information wasnt obvious.

Seems expensive if I have to run XP on the clients plus the thinsoft fees... since doesnt it also run foul or at least in the greyzone of the licensing of any application that you are running on the host? Most are single user or single installation (meaning single instance)... does 21 remote desktop application instances with 21 separate unique users fall foul of the original application license you are trying to host-thinclient?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 16, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Thanks to Dan and Jizzler for the links to thinsoft. Interesting. However, what platform do the clients run on? I looked (quickly) at the website and that information wasnt obvious.
> 
> Seems expensive if I have to run XP on the clients plus the thinsoft fees... since doesnt it also run foul or at least in the greyzone of the licensing of any application that you are running on the host? Most are single user or single installation (meaning single instance)... does 21 remote desktop application instances with 21 separate unique users fall foul of the original application license you are trying to host-thinclient?



I only ran it for a short period of time, testing it for possible use at my last job. Also it wasn't a client/host setup, just the host with two sets of kb/mouse/monitor. I had one user doing a 3DMark run while the other did web/email/office tasks. Ran fine but we ended up sticking with a standard PC per person setup.

This is great for coffee houses or the home where you just want to split off a couple "web" terminals from the main machine.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 16, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Thanks to Dan and Jizzler for the links to thinsoft. Interesting. However, what platform do the clients run on? I looked (quickly) at the website and that information wasnt obvious.
> 
> Seems expensive if I have to run XP on the clients plus the thinsoft fees... since doesnt it also run foul or at least in the greyzone of the licensing of any application that you are running on the host? Most are single user or single installation (meaning single instance)... does 21 remote desktop application instances with 21 separate unique users fall foul of the original application license you are trying to host-thinclient?



Technically there are no clients. Just the host. Basically it's the same as fast user switching with the major difference of logged on users being able to work simultaneously using a second (third, fourth, fifth) set of monitor/keyboard/mouse and optionally sound. So it's not that expensive considering the hardware you're saving. I've been wanting to use it like a year ago though they didn't support Vista x64 nor had any plans to do so. (I contacted them) I'm still not sure if both clients can run a full screen DX application though, which would of course be interesting.


----------



## Ptep (Mar 16, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Technically there are no clients. Just the host. Basically it's the same as fast user switching with the major difference of logged on users being able to work simultaneously using a second (third, fourth, fifth) set of monitor/keyboard/mouse and optionally sound. So it's not that expensive considering the hardware you're saving. I've been wanting to use it like a year ago though they didn't support Vista x64 nor had any plans to do so. (I contacted them) I'm still not sure if both clients can run a full screen DX application though, which would of course be interesting.



Interesting, had not seen this myself, didnt think it was possible... I stand corrected!


----------

